# heater question



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

is the fluval m series heater fully submersible? everthing thing i can find on it says yes

just curious if anyone here has any personal experience with the series of heater

cheers


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

They can be fully submersed. I'm not sure if they've updated the packaging but a couple years ago they had to include a max water line on the heater to meet Canadian laws or something. Fluval has confirmed that they are actually fully submersible. I've used them before and can confirm they're fine fully submersed.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Was is a max or min water line?
I have Min water lines on my Jagers.


----------

